# 15,500 Diamond points- Exit options



## mark201235 (Jan 7, 2021)

I spoke with my father earlier who owns 15,500 developer purchased Diamond points. He says he is silver level and the maintenance fees are approximately $3200 per year. Deed is paid in full, MF’s are up to date and he is looking for exit options. I currently own Wyndham points and a few deeded weeks at other resorts but have no knowledge of how Diamond works so I told my Dad I’d throw this out to the TUG community to see what options may be available. First thought would be to list them for free in the Giveaway section here on TUG.

Other potential options or things to consider:

1) Does Diamond have a deed back program similar to Wyndham Ovations? 

2) I’m 99% sure that I don’t want these points but would the silver level perks transfer to me if I decided to take over ownership (immediate family)?

Any other advice or options would be greatly appreciated. As always, thanks !

Mark


----------



## awa (Jan 7, 2021)

You can apply to the Transitions program to pay $1000 per contract to have Diamond take them back. If he bought them all at once, there should just be one contract.

I bought some resale points on eBay a few years ago. There are many people trying to unload them and few interested buyers. Sellers typically need to offer to pay all transaction fees and mine even threw in $100 gift cards.

Inheriting points is the only way to keep the silver level benefits, so yes, you would have those. They make them less valuable every year, though. If I could do it over, I never would have gotten involved with Diamond. If there are places you like, though, inheriting 15k points with silver benefits wouldn’t be too bad of a deal.


----------



## winger (Jan 8, 2021)

mark201235 said:


> I spoke with my father earlier who owns 15,500 developer purchased Diamond points. He says he is silver level and the maintenance fees are approximately $3200 per year. Deed is paid in full, ...
> 
> Mark


 Hi Mark. Are you certain he owns a deed(s)? and to what property?  The MF seems a little high for owning a deed(s) .  Reason  I ask is having deed to a physical resorts vs. strictly 100% trust pts are less costly (MF)  and I believe they may have a higher resale value than 100% trust points.


----------



## mark201235 (Jan 8, 2021)

winger said:


> Hi Mark. Are you certain he owns a deed(s)? and to what property?  The MF seems a little high for owning a deed(s) .  Reason  I ask is having deed to a physical resorts vs. strictly 100% trust pts are less costly (MF)  and I believe they may have a higher resale value than 100% trust points.



My apologies. I believe these are trust points, no deeds from physical resorts. I’ll have access to his login information later today to verify this.


----------



## pierrepierre (Jan 9, 2021)

If purchased in Arizona, I believe Transitions is $250.00, so I would check where he purchased Diamond points to begin with.  Good Luck.  I think this covid thing will be changing the industry....for better or worse, time will tell.


----------



## Rheadas (Jan 18, 2021)

Can you use rci point at a Embrac resort?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

